# Penfold Classic Golfing Irons?



## rookiesteve (Apr 23, 2012)

Have these penfold classic irons sitting around and I was wondering if there worth selling?

I've searched myself online for quite a while but can't seem to find any Penfold iron's that are newish, everything they sell seems to either be quite old or just golf balls/clothing.

Anyone shead some light on these irons?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 24, 2012)

Penfold had a very good reputation as a ball maker in the up to the 60's (Goldfinger used one in the match against James Bond I think) and early 70's. I won a box of Penfold Ace balls for winning my first comp. Used by a lot of good payers back then. I still have them! Unlike their dreaded Commando, a 1-piece ball, indestructable and a mainstay of junior golfers on limited budgets.

I remember seeing Penfold clubs in the pro shop at that time but they were never a big brand as a club maker. I think they basically made cast cavities when that kind of club started becoming cheaper and more popular.

They pretty much disappeared  in the 80's when the Amercan brands became much more popular and a lot of old British brands (Forgan, John Letters, Ben Sayers, Dunlop, Slazenger) fell by the way side. I think Penfold balls have recently made a come back but one of those things where I think the brand name has just been bought by another company.

I doubt if they are worth much other than as a budget starter set. Check out completed listings on e-bay. One set of Penfold irons sold for Â£6 another for Â£12. Some didn't sell at all.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually just googled them and they have a brilliant website for anyone interested in a bit of golf history/nostalgia

http://www.penfoldgolf.com/

Reminded me just what a big golf ball brand they were back then.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2012)

As a young assistant pro I used to sell Penfold balls.
The company was based in Birmingham and it's range of balls included a mid priced Bromford and a cheap GBD. Initials of the company, Golf Ball Developments.
When customers used to ask me why the ball was called GBD. I put my straight face on and said it was because it
   G oes B etter D ownhill.


----------



## brendy (Apr 24, 2012)

I would doubt very much that you would get a buyer at all.


----------



## ANTHONY-JOHN.MILLS (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi I would by them if you put them on Ebay at the right price


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2016)

4 years later?


----------



## ANTHONY-JOHN.MILLS (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi
Odear sorry did not look at date i am a newbie


----------



## macca64 (Apr 20, 2016)

brendy said:



			4 years later?
		
Click to expand...

Might still be on there &#129300;


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2016)

ANTHONY-JOHN.MILLS said:



			Hi
Odear sorry did not look at date i am a newbie
		
Click to expand...

You might be a newbie but you're not the first and you won't be the last to accidentaly revive an old thread.


----------



## rookiesteve (Apr 27, 2016)

Lol! looking through emails and seen this got a response. Had to recover my old password to respond. Sadly i ended up giving them to a charity shop many moons ago!


----------



## turkish (Apr 27, 2016)

rookiesteve said:



			Lol! looking through emails and seen this got a response. Had to recover my old password to respond. Sadly i ended up giving them to a charity shop many moons ago!
		
Click to expand...

You do know they are worth a million dollars right?


----------



## ANTHONY-JOHN.MILLS (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi
What a shame got a 8 iron like it a lot would like the compleat set thanks for the reploy good luck


----------



## rookiesteve (Aug 9, 2019)

Yea, there long gone....


----------



## Crow (Aug 9, 2019)

Welcome back, where have you been these past years?

I'd like to add that I bought a very nice set of Penfold International clubs some weeks back; 1, 3 & 4 woods and 3 to SW in the irons.


----------



## Crow (Aug 9, 2019)

And if you ever come across a set of "Tom Haliburton" or "Wentworth Model" then I'm your man if you're selling.


----------



## rookiesteve (Aug 11, 2019)

@Crow, took a lengthy break from the game (and the forum) myself over the past sort of 2 or so years. Been getting back into it since The Open was @ Portrush which isn't far from me!
Glad to be playing again...


----------



## Inkydel (Jul 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			And if you ever come across a set of "Tom Haliburton" or "Wentworth Model" then I'm your man if you're selling.
		
Click to expand...

Hi - May I ask about your interest in the A E Penfold 'Wentworth' Model set of blades?
I ask as past 30yrs used same Penfold Wentworths my grandad left me. Have preferred these over all new brands so any information on these clubs you would be able to share I welcome. Not thought of selling but always wondered about history, value and age.
With thanks


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi @Inkydel 
I collect and play old clubs, mostly UK made models.
Although Penfold made huge numbers of balls they didn't make that many clubs.
They seem to have produced clubs from around 1960 through to the early 1980s, being most axctive when Gary Player was signed up and they produced Gary Player models.

I like the design of the Haliburton and Wentworth models, similar to the below which is probably the earliest Penfold club I've seen.

As for value, I'm sorry to disappoint you but very few people are interested in the history of UK golf  and even very good condition sets rarely sell for more than £40.


----------



## Inkydel (Jul 30, 2021)

Crow said:



			Hi @Inkydel
I collect and play old clubs, mostly UK made models.
Although Penfold made huge numbers of balls they didn't make that many clubs.
They seem to have produced clubs from around 1960 through to the early 1980s, being most axctive when Gary Player was signed up and they produced Gary Player models.

I like the design of the Haliburton and Wentworth models, similar to the below which is probably the earliest Penfold club I've seen.

As for value, I'm sorry to disappoint you but very few people are interested in the history of UK golf  and even very good condition sets rarely sell for more than £40.

View attachment 37794

Click to expand...

Thanks for making time to reply, if you get chance I would recommend playing with the Penfold Wentworth model - I felt they became an addition to me, very user friendly. Blades - so a good swing, club will hit the ball crisp reaching similar distance as modern set of ping irons. horizontal lines across club face aid when seeking spin or a more delicate touch/control.
After 50yrs+ clubs still in excellent order. 
Pride of workmanship! Sad that manufacturers don't make things like they used too eh!


----------



## Inkydel (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey Crow

Noticed you were semi local, am Lincoln.

To be clear - I wouldn't consider selling my Penfold Wentworth clubs. They play well but mainly they're an heirloom & played them for far too long to consider parting with. Not gold plated, horseshoe, hammer or bullet powered but I like them, they like me, 15 out of 18 holes we play together well.
+ In semi-good condition considering age (except sand wedge, evidence suggests I spent youth more in bunker than on fairway) no rust, still colour in branding, far better condition than the club in photo you posted.

If know a decent course and you fancy playing a round with them  + willing to cover my tee fee, you would be welcome.
As don't know you, sorry I wouldn't be comfortable letting clubs out of sight but am happy to play a round together. 
Welcome to use clubs as would any modern set - I simply please ask they're treated respectfully.
I see you have YouTube channel, not sure if I need to give or not but you would have my permission to record clubs etc (Not me tho ta) - Have a few classic woods and putter & what I consider a scraggly antique golf bag included in full set passed down to me.
Bit of back story - Passed to me from my dad, from his dad who was a professional golfer & also asked to play for Newcastle United but back then declined as he earnt more money playing golf professionally, with this set.
Don't know what level he played at, don't believe it to be anything to shout about as my dad didn't. - Was proud of him but don't recall stories of my grandad winning majors or opens etc.


----------



## Crow (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi Inkydel,

Thanks for the kind offer.
I have a number of classic sets and will be able to make YouTube videos on those for a long while to come, but if I run out of material some day then I might contact you again to discuss featuring them.
The muscle back style of your Wentworth Model was/is a favourite with manufacturers, below is a Swilken example of the style, the "Eric Brown" model. Eric was a Scottish professional and Ryder Cup player in the 1950s, he captained the side in 1969 and 1971.

Nice back story and great that you cherish the clubs as you do, keep them in the family!


----------



## Smithiestom (Jan 3, 2022)

Crow said:



			And if you ever come across a set of "Tom Haliburton" or "Wentworth Model" then I'm your man if you're selling.

View attachment 27910
View attachment 27911

Click to expand...

Got a wentworth 6 iron if you’re interested


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2022)

Smithiestom said:



			Got a wentworth 6 iron if you’re interested
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, but it's only a full set I'd be interested in.


----------



## Smithiestom (Jan 3, 2022)

Crow said:



			Thanks for the offer, but it's only a full set I'd be interested in.
		
Click to expand...

👍👍 no worries


----------



## LincolnShep (Jan 4, 2022)

MashieNiblick said:



			Penfold had a very good reputation as a ball maker in the up to the 60's (Goldfinger used one in the match against James Bond I think) and early 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Ten years since this comment but I can't help but correct it, it's an illness.  Goldfinger used Slazenger balls; it was Bond that used the the Penfold Hearts.


----------



## Pants (Jan 4, 2022)

Just seen this old thread and the two posts by MashieNiblick.  Quite a character and very knowledgable about golf. Sadly missed   but not forgotten.


----------



## Rosehill (Jun 25, 2022)

I see there have been some 2022 posts on this long running thread.... 

Today I stubbled across a set of Penfold Classic clubs at a local charity shop. They seemed to be in good condition. Would these be any good for somebody just starting to play? 

I'm new to this forum BTW.


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2022)

Rosehill said:



			I see there have been some 2022 posts on this long running thread....

Today I stubbled across a set of Penfold Classic clubs at a local charity shop. They seemed to be in good condition. Would these be any good for somebody just starting to play?

I'm new to this forum BTW.
		
Click to expand...

They'd serve you just fine as a beginner and for a few years to come.


----------

